# Home Theater Set Up Help



## JAVAMAN (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi I Am Setting Up My Home Theater System. This Is Kinda A Dumb ? I Guess. I Have A Home Theater /surround System I Need To Install. It Is A Dvd Player And All That. I Already Have A Dvd Player That I Like A Lot. How Do I Set Up The Home Theater System So That I Can Play My Tv Or Dvd Player That I Already Have Or The Dvd Player That Comes With The System? 

I Guess My Question Is How Can Use The Surround System To Play Wat Is Comming From The Tv And Not Just The Home Theater System ? Like I Said Its A Stupid Question But I Am New To Hooking Up These Systems. Thanks


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

The instruction manual will describe the process better than a written response ever could. If you don't have the instruction manual, go to the system manufacturer's website and download a copy.

Basically there are inputs on the back of your receiver. They're labeled in a straightforward manner. You will connect the TV sound output to the receiver input labeled "TV". For your DVD player, it sounds like you'll need to connect the DVD sound and video output to the receiver input labeled "VCR" because it sounds like the theater already has an integrated DVD player.

There is a switch or button on the front of the receiver that tells it whether to use the TV sound, DVD, etc. When you want TV sound, push the button until the display says "TV". Same thing for your other inputs.

Also, it's not proper to capitalize every word in a sentence unless it's the title of a book. Just capitalize the first word in the sentence.


----------



## JAVAMAN (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks, I am not sure what happened with the capatilizing thing. I may have hit something on the key board . sorry dude


----------



## Home Media Professionals (Mar 12, 2008)

*RTFM or Post Thats is a question *



JAVAMAN said:


> Hi I Am Setting Up My Home Theater System. This Is Kinda A Dumb ? I Guess. I Have A Home Theater /surround System I Need To Install. It Is A Dvd Player And All That. I Already Have A Dvd Player That I Like A Lot. How Do I Set Up The Home Theater System So That I Can Play My Tv Or Dvd Player That I Already Have Or The Dvd Player That Comes With The System?
> 
> I Guess My Question Is How Can Use The Surround System To Play Wat Is Comming From The Tv And Not Just The Home Theater System ? Like I Said Its A Stupid Question But I Am New To Hooking Up These Systems. Thanks


Simple: Connect Audio Out from TV to Audio IN on Receiver. Turn off TV Speakers (in TV Menu) enjoy 2D sound unless your TV has Digital or Optical out then you would repeat the same with Digital or Optical Cable. 

P.S. Let us all know if you paid more then $50 for optical cable so we can all have some fun with you.


----------

